
Show HN: PassMass, Chrome extension, Firefox addon and Android/iOS app - sepisoad
https://github.com/sepisoad/passmass
======
sepisoad
pass mass is a dead simple password less credential manager, you just use a
master passphrase and the based on the domain name of the service you want to
register/login a password is automatically generated for you

